# April Fools Day & Mother Nature



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahh, good ol' Mother Nature and playing April Fools jokes on the fishermen of NYS. Today like every April 1st is the general opening of trout season in NYS and I think it's a conspireacy the 2 (M N & NYS) plot that "bad/fowl" weather and opening day join forces........ :bandwagon:

Case it point:
Yesterday (and even most of the past week) - temp in the 50's, cloudy but with breaks in the clouds. A generally nice day for the end of March.
Today - current temp 36, forecasting to be dropping during the day and rain changing to snow for later - with some accumulation....... BAAAAAA!

So, I'm considering myself lucky if'n this is the worst that will happen to me on this joke-full day. :thumb:
Wasn't planning on going fishin' anyway! :hysterical:ound::hysterical:

But what about your day? 
Had any pranks pulled on you? :yuck: 
Or you on to others? :teehee:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, Fools Day has come and gone.

Leaving the area with; a current temp about 18 above, have at least 2 inches of "new" snow on the ground and Mother Nature has again saved the lives of many local trout that would have otherwise been caught........


----------

